# Anyone else in NC see green through the mud?



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

So I guess like most, my yard is saturated from the 2 rains this winter, you know the one that lasted 45 days and the other that lasted 37 :lol:

Seriously though I did a Celcius application last early fall, and now have a hodgepod of rye, fescue, bermuda and weeds. With more rain this weekend, I want to do a mow tomorrow. question is with my greensmaster, will I cause permanat damage by doing a scalp tomorrow? Or should I wait till . . . forever for my first cut?

Thanks,

William


----------



## Grassmasterwilson (Jun 11, 2018)

I wouldn't scalp now. Wait til more consistent warm temps. I'm in eastern N.C. and the weeds have gone crazy. Even seen some breakthrough on lawns I treat all the time. It has been tough to get out and spray round 1. Cold weather is causing a slow death.

If it would just not rain for a few days. Next week looks warmer and dry. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Chicken Man (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm not seeing any Bermuda yet.
But as you guys said, the weeds are there. I got my spring pre-em down between rains last week.
I also threw down some Trimec and it seemed to work really well, especially on the the wild onions/garlic.

I talked to a lot of old timers and no one remembers it being this wet. It will pass.


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

My yard and drive way are the bottom of a shallow hill on a cul de sac. My driveway is cut out of the hill and hence lower than the ground. The ground is leaking water. It's so saturated the underground water movement is stupid.

Have a few weeds that have popped up, not too many. Got Pre-m down yesterday with rain forcast the next (6 years?) couple of days hopefully it will water in just enough and then start to warm up.

I have a ton of green algae scattered through out. I'm assuming it's from the fact that the ground has not dried out in 4 months. I've read there's some applications you can put down, but basically have to get the ground to dry up. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

If by green you mean alge then yes :lol:

Im in the Raleigh area, have already mowed mine the lowest my mowers will go and applied Prodiamine. Last year I scalped late February and we had a few hard freezes after and snow March 12, didn't hurt anything. I say if you want to do it then go for it.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

...and what a coincidence as it's raining again right now here in Charlotte!

Ugh will it ever end?


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

fp_911 said:


> ...and what a coincidence as it's raining again right now here in Charlotte!
> 
> Ugh will it ever end?


I woke up to flurries.... This can't keep going forever, right?...


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

jjepeto said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and what a coincidence as it's raining again right now here in Charlotte!
> ...


I live right below Charlotte in S. Carolina and I'm sick this rain!!! It feels like it's never going to end.


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm in fort mill. Just moved from Thenother side of the border last year. So have a 1 yr old yard of tiff tuff. Just put down ore-em yesterday so thisnlight rain is helping finally. Just hope it doesn't over do it


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Its raining tonight, its raining tomorrow, its raining Sunday. travel sunday night.

No lawn of the month in my community this year!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm going to try and get out tomorrow and scalp some more if the rain holds off but like everyone else said, this rain just won't stop this Winter. This upcoming week looks promising though.


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

So what's the over under if my Prem app sprayed out on Thursday did ok in all this rain? Washed out or washed in?


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Rain is getting old. On the bright side they took Lake Murray (Midlands SC) down 10 feet this winter. From 360' above sea level full pool to 350'. February 1st they shut down the turbines and let it refill. Today it's 357.28'. Last Wed. it was at 352'
Can't imagine the flooding we'd have in the Carolina's without the man made lakes.

Luckily the service I use has been spraying pre-emergent. I've got no winter weeds and some light greening.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I was complaining to a buddy of mine about the rain. He moved here from Seattle 15 yrs ago.

He said when he moved from Denver to Seattle, it rained every day for the first 90 days they lived there.

That would be hard to take.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> I was complaining to a buddy of mine about the rain. He moved here from Seattle 15 yrs ago.
> 
> He said when he moved from Denver to Seattle, it rained every day for the first 90 days they lived there.
> 
> That would be hard to take.


True, but we get more rainfall than Seattle does per year so I don't feel bad for them.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I would love to scalp this week but my yard feels like a swamp so I'm going to have to wait for it to dry up a bit. Scared if I try now I'll create ruts in the lawn with the wheels of my mower.

My plan is using the rotary first to bag up the really rough stuff and then once completed I'll use the reel mower to bring it down really low. Once I see some consistent growth then bringing in the sand for some leveling.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I live in Rock Hill, SC and from the amount of rain we've had since October, I've had more weeds than I've ever had before, it's ridiculous! When it does warm up, and the clouds break for more than 12 hours, things are going to bloom real quick I believe.


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm in your area and already playing whack a mole on the daily popups


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

crzipilot said:


> I'm in your area and already playing whack a mole on the daily popups


 :lol: :lol:


----------

